# Trinity Milker?



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone have the trinity milker? I think I have decided on buying it, but I just wanted to know if anyone has any serious dislikes about it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never used it. Hopefully someone on here has.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

The things I really like about it, and why I decided on it is that it does both sides at once, and you prime it before putting it on them teat, and you don't have to pump it constantly. It still a lot of pumping, but not quite as much.


----------

